# Idea: iOS 12 Shortcuts Integration with Tesla App



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have not setup any Siri Shortcuts in iOS 12 yet but I think it would be really neat if you could say, for example, "I'm leaving work", and the following would happen:

The car turns on the climate control to either cool or heat to set temperature.
The phone communicates with the Nest App to end "ECO" and turn on the climate control in my house to either cool or heat to set temperature.
The car has home already set in the navigation.
What other ideas do you have?

Edit: I don't think the Tesla app or Nest app currently support shortcuts but hope support comes.


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

Remote S has some of these ready to roll
I see they have
start climate control
stop climate control
activate trunk
activate frunk
enable keyless start


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

jrzapata said:


> Remote S has some of these ready to roll
> I see they have
> start climate control
> stop climate control
> ...


Is that a separate app?


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Is that a separate app?


yeah, you can find it here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remote-s-for-tesla/id991623777?mt=8


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

setting the climate control is basically the one feature I want from the Shortcuts app.

Please update it, Tesla!


----------



## Tmcgukin (Jun 27, 2018)

Do they have one to unlock the charge port. Would love to unlock it while I walk up to the car. Currently wait for the app to load as I walk up


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

jrzapata said:


> yeah, you can find it here:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remote-s-for-tesla/id991623777?mt=8


Thanks. I am hesitant to give other developers access to my Tesla account.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Has anyone updated to iOS 12? Is it working with Tesla app version 3.5? I did not see notes in 3.5 that mention iOS 12 compatibility. Not ready to jump on iOS 12 yet...fear of bugs


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Has anyone updated to iOS 12? Is it working with Tesla app version 3.5? I did not see notes in 3.5 that mention iOS 12 compatibility. Not ready to jump on iOS 12 yet...fear of bugs


I updated yesterday. Everything seems fine so far. I think Apple really pushed to squash bugs and increase performance for all devices that got this update.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> I updated yesterday. Everything seems fine so far. I think Apple really pushed to squash bugs and increase performance for all devices that got this update.


Thanks for the update! I may consider going for it.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

I do wish that Tesla app is available on Apple Watch.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> Has anyone updated to iOS 12? Is it working with Tesla app version 3.5? I did not see notes in 3.5 that mention iOS 12 compatibility. Not ready to jump on iOS 12 yet...fear of bugs


I updated this morning to iOS12, and my Tesla app is current. Drove a short trip this morning with a couple of stops; all worked as it should. I have an iPhone6...far from latest and greatest but with a new battery and a headphone jack.

Bugs? In software today? Nah, can't possibly be. Actually, with the complexity of almost anything in software, getting an operating system without bugs is impossible. Alpha testing usually eliminates the catastrophic failures, beta testing eliminates lesser but still likely to be visible failures and all the new catastrophic failures introduced by fixing them in the first place.

Your caution is justified, but I'll bet Tesla's software team has been working with iOS12 in development labs for a good long while. Most likely, v3.5 was the version needed to ensure operability with iOS12.


----------



## Tmcgukin (Jun 27, 2018)

I have been on IOS 12 since June, I have had ZERO issues with my phone. Even with the earlier beta versions


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Has anyone updated to iOS 12? Is it working with Tesla app version 3.5? I did not see notes in 3.5 that mention iOS 12 compatibility. Not ready to jump on iOS 12 yet...fear of bugs


I've been using it for months. It's actually BY FAR the smoothest iOS upgrade I've ever experienced.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> I updated this morning to iOS12, and my Tesla app is current. Drove a short trip this morning with a couple of stops; all worked as it should. I have an iPhone6...far from latest and greatest but with a new battery and a headphone jack.
> 
> Bugs? In software today? Nah, can't possibly be. Actually, with the complexity of almost anything in software, getting an operating system without bugs is impossible. Alpha testing usually eliminates the catastrophic failures, beta testing eliminates lesser but still likely to be visible failures and all the new catastrophic failures introduced by fixing them in the first place.
> 
> Your caution is justified, but I'll bet Tesla's software team has been working with iOS12 in development labs for a good long while. Most likely, v3.5 was the version needed to ensure operability with iOS12.


I've been burned in the past with new iOS updates so I am a bit cautious.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

IPv6Freely said:


> I've been using it for months. It's actually BY FAR the smoothest iOS upgrade I've ever experienced.


Good to hear. I am thinking of updating soon...


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Good to hear. I am thinking of updating soon...


Usually developer beta 1 breaks at least SOMETHING, or I see app crashes, or whatever. This is the first time that didn't happen. With the exception of a bug that was in one of the later betas where it would ask you to update every time you unlocked (that they QUICKLY released an update for), iOS12 has been absolutely flawless for me.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I can vouch same as the others -- installed the GM version of iOS 12 as soon as it dropped last week (I don't mess with betas as my phone is too important to me). iOS 12 is solid and works perfectly with the Tesla app.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> Has anyone updated to iOS 12? Is it working with Tesla app version 3.5? I did not see notes in 3.5 that mention iOS 12 compatibility. Not ready to jump on iOS 12 yet...fear of bugs


I have it. No problem with app.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

My wife is a type 1 diabetic and with ios 12 & the shortcuts app she can ask siri what her blood sugar is and she responds with the correct numbers. Hopefully someone can figure out how we can get the Tesla app to run commands in a similar way


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Check it out!!!


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Yep for sure. I've been playing with shortcuts for a few months and made some interesting stuff. I only started using the Remote S app a few days ago so haven't played with it too much yet.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Updated to iOS 12 3 days ago and seems to be perfect so far. I typically update day 1, but was out on vacation, wanted to at least have access to the Mac at home before updating. Will have to investigate the new shortcuts. I just don't use Siri much, but maybe it is becoming more useful.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just found this morning from a FB post that indeed there are some basic shortcuts already built in to the Official Tesla app. One person reported that the functions that show up on the Widget are already enabled. I asked "Hey Siri What is the battery charge of My Tesla" and Siri retrieved the information and read it back. I also asked "Hey Siri Unlock My Tesla" and the car unlocked immediately. 

Looks like the key is to use "My Tesla" to get the information from the app. Also it was reported that occasionally Siri will respond that you need to open the Tesla app, and it has once or twice for me, but that is some sort of bug. If you ask again you will likely get the answer you want.

Edit - I am on iOS 12 and the latest version of the Tesla app.


----------



## BlueMeanie (Aug 20, 2018)

That's fun! Do you know if you can turn on climate control with Siri?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Have not figured out the exact command yet if it will. Didn't play with it too long.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I made a shortcut last week that when asked, tells me how many days it has been since reserving the car, followed by a random comment/pun about the wait, tesla, etc.

"hey siri, how long has it been"
"it has been 908 days since you reserved the Model 3. Seems like just yesterday... in Elon-time".


----------



## cmfrazier (Sep 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Thanks. I am hesitant to give other developers access to my Tesla account.


O hear what you're saying. I think it uses an API token behind the scenes (credentials may actually stay on your device), but Tesla really needs to setup an "OAuth" like sign in. You get an embedded browser, sign in, know what permissions the app will have and then it passes a token back to the app to access the API.

I see the developer has said:
_Remote S doesn't send any login/token information to any non-Tesla server_​


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

cmfrazier said:


> O hear what you're saying. I think it uses an API token behind the scenes (credentials may actually stay on your device), but Tesla really needs to setup an "OAuth" like sign in. You get an embedded browser, sign in, know what permissions the app will have and then it passes a token back to the app to access the API.
> 
> I see the developer has said:
> _Remote S doesn't send any login/token information to any non-Tesla server_​


It _is_ OAuth. You POST your credentials to their API and it generates a token. It then uses the token for all future requests. This is how all Tesla apps work, including Remote S, Teslafi, and even the official Tesla app.


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

GDN said:


> Just found this morning from a FB post that indeed there are some basic shortcuts already built in to the Official Tesla app. One person reported that the functions that show up on the Widget are already enabled. I asked "Hey Siri What is the battery charge of My Tesla" and Siri retrieved the information and read it back. I also asked "Hey Siri Unlock My Tesla" and the car unlocked immediately.
> 
> Looks like the key is to use "My Tesla" to get the information from the app. Also it was reported that occasionally Siri will respond that you need to open the Tesla app, and it has once or twice for me, but that is some sort of bug. If you ask again you will likely get the answer you want.
> 
> Edit - I am on iOS 12 and the latest version of the Tesla app.


That's been in there for a while, and is really limited to just getting info from the car, such as "is my car locked?", "what is the battery level of my car?" and such.

Hopefully they update the Tesla app to add hooks for the Shortcuts app, which should enable things like turning on climate control.


----------



## cmfrazier (Sep 4, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> It _is_ OAuth. You POST your credentials to their API and it generates a token. It then uses the token for all future requests. This is how all Tesla apps work, including Remote S, Teslafi, and even the official Tesla app.


I guess what I was getting at is more of the login is done via an embedded browser and the app does not get your credentials directly.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

BlueMeanie said:


> That's fun! Do you know if you can turn on climate control with Siri?


Not yet but it's gotta come. Or at least I want it too!!!


----------



## TeslaFanDC (Feb 8, 2018)

Defjukie said:


> setting the climate control is basically the one feature I want from the Shortcuts app.
> 
> Please update it, Tesla!


Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TeslaFanDC said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> View attachment 15246


it is in the Tesla widget, but can't program it into the Shortcuts app (without the Remote S app)


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

TeslaFanDC said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> View attachment 15246


That's also been in there forever. I'm talking about the new shortcuts app in iOS12. Allows you to automate actions based on (amongst other triggers) speaking a phrase to Siri.

So you could say "I'm headed home", and it would text your SO with an ETA, give you traffic conditions, and turn on the climate control without any further input.

Basically, it enables the future.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I have not setup any Siri Shortcuts in iOS 12 yet but I think it would be really neat if you could say, for example, "I'm leaving work", and the following would happen:
> 
> The car turns on the climate control to either cool or heat to set temperature.
> The phone communicates with the Nest App to end "ECO" and turn on the climate control in my house to either cool or heat to set temperature.
> ...


Pretty much everything you would want to do involving the Tesla can be done with the Remote S app. It has already been updated to take advantage of Siri and Shortcuts. Great app!


----------



## xmetal (May 22, 2017)

I just want to unlock the car and pop the trunk/frunk from my watch. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

xmetal said:


> I just want to unlock the car and pop the trunk/frunk from my watch. Is that too much to ask?


Remote S has you covered.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

A whole bunch of shortcuts were posted to Reddit recently, which you can input, edit, and use freely.
I like "Heat the car" and "Open the trunk" especially when walking up with your hands full of stuff....first legitimate use of Hey Siri?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9rd111/dont_stop_me_now/e8hro8j


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9rd111/dont_stop_me_now/e8i68ze


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ronmis said:


> Here you go - someone has already created these shortcuts -
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/shortcuts/comments/9rmgn3
> ...


you know this is exactly what @JWardell posted an hour ago, right?


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> you know this is exactly what @JWardell posted an hour ago, right?


Ouch sorry, I posted this from the first page and didn't even look at the second page.

Edit : Just deleted it


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

JWardell said:


> A whole bunch of shortcuts were posted to Reddit recently, which you can input, edit, and use freely.
> I like "Heat the car" and "Open the trunk" especially when walking up with your hands full of stuff....first legitimate use of Hey Siri?
> 
> 
> ...


Can any of these be setup where they try and invoke the Tesla app to wake the car beforehand or at least show that the car is sleeping and it won't work correctly ??? When the car is sleeping and I try and invoke the shortcut, it does not work and gives either an error or gives no value on the results.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

MacInfoSys said:


> Can any of these be setup where they try and invoke the Tesla app to wake the car beforehand or at least show that the car is sleeping and it won't work correctly ??? When the car is sleeping and I try and invoke the shortcut, it does not work and gives either an error or gives no value on the results.


It is mentioned in the reddit thread that any will wake the car, if it had been asleep and did not react, trying the shortcut a second time should work. 
There is also a specific wake up shortcut


> This Shortcut will check if the car is offline and wake it, if it's online then it won't do anything.
> https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/65a2c8de5647413c832b9ad5e5b0d580


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> It is mentioned in the reddit thread that any will wake the car, if it had been asleep and did not react, trying the shortcut a second time should work.
> There is also a specific wake up shortcut


Thank you for the post. I ended up finding the solution on Reddit earlier but it still does NOT wake up. I tried both the dedicated shortcut and trying to launch one of the others and waiting and then trying again. The car has been verified that it is still sleep through Teslafi and my home router. Also when I launch the dedicated wake up shortcut, it always says the car is online. Other than me manually launching the Tesla iOS app, the car stays asleep.


----------



## Jackieeng (Sep 21, 2018)

The shortcut work for a while then suddenly I have this error message, “conversion error get dictionary value failed because shortcuts couldn't convert from text to dictionary”


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

I am getting the error that the Tesla app needs to be opened for the command to execute. Is Siri voice control still working for everyone else? I tried deleting and adding the app but that did not fix it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Golden Gate said:


> I am getting the error that the Tesla app needs to be opened for the command to execute. Is Siri voice control still working for everyone else? I tried deleting and adding the app but that did not fix it.


the Tesla API Shortcuts do not require the app (I have been using them on my iPad, without the Tesla App).


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> the Tesla API Shortcuts do not require the app (I have been using them on my iPad, without the Tesla App).


Doesn't work for me. Siri says You will need to open the Tesla App to complete the request.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

I've spent hours on this... there are two things we are discussing.
#1. The Tesla app, which used to have Siri integration, has changed behavior starting 11/1/18. Now "unlock my car" prompts you to open the Tesla app. Prior to 11/1, Siri would just unlock the car.
#2. The second thing, which is a new app on the iPhone called "Shortcuts" has a bunch of pre-configured shortcuts (they are like scripts) that Siri can run, bypassing the app and logging directly into your Tesla account. So you can say "unlock my car" etc. This all has to be configured in the Shortcuts app (that's the name of it) which you can download for free from the app store.

More about the Shortcuts App:
Once it is installed, you can go to this page and click on the links in the sticky at the top to download the specific shortcuts you want, such as Open Charge Port:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9rd111

You can save the shortcuts to your iPhone page so they appear as an app AND you can custom record Siri phrases (which is why this keeps getting confused with #1 above) so you can tell Siri "Prepare for Blastoff" and she will wake the car for you. I have not yet figured out how to string the shortcuts together. The guy who wrote all the shortcuts also has one for heading home from work, which wakes the car, sets temperature, calculates time to get home and texts his significant other (or cat) his ETA. VERY COOL.

Hope this helps someone else... it took me a while to figure this out but now I love it and am working on the Alexa integration so she can wake my car too.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

Golden Gate said:


> I've spent hours on this... there are two things we are discussing.
> #1. The Tesla app, which used to have Siri integration, has changed behavior starting 11/1/18. Now "unlock my car" prompts you to open the Tesla app. Prior to 11/1, Siri would just unlock the car.
> #2. The second thing, which is a new app on the iPhone called "Shortcuts" has a bunch of pre-configured shortcuts (they are like scripts) that Siri can run, bypassing the app and logging directly into your Tesla account. So you can say "unlock my car" etc. This all has to be configured in the Shortcuts app (that's the name of it) which you can download for free from the app store.
> 
> ...


I downloaded the Shortcuts App, but can't figure out how to do anything Tesla related. How do you download the scripts? Do you do it from the Shortcuts App? None of this is intuitive to me.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

It's definitely not intuitive. No, you download it from the Reddit thread I posted above... click on the picture and you'll get to the thread... be sure you do this from your iPhone and then you click on the stickies at the top of the Reddit thread and you'll see the shortcuts like "unlock door" Hope this helps


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tchris said:


> Doesn't work for me. Siri says You will need to open the Tesla App to complete the request.


Sounds like you are trying the actual tesla app Siri commands. 
Have you recorded a Siri command for the specific shortcuts?


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

Golden Gate said:


> It's definitely not intuitive. No, you download it from the Reddit thread I posted above... click on the picture and you'll get to the thread... be sure you do this from your iPhone and then you click on the stickies at the top of the Reddit thread and you'll see the shortcuts like "unlock door" Hope this helps


From my iPhone 8 I go to your post on M3OC and touch on the image you posted. Takes me to reddit.com, where I see the exact same image you posted. A message pops up to use the Reddit App, or go to the mobile site. I select the mobile site, where I again see the exact same screen you posted. I click on the shortcut I want "Actuate Trunk", and it takes me to i.imgur.com, where I again see the exact same image of shortcuts. So, I again select the "Actuate Trunk" shortcut. Nothing happens.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Sounds like you are trying the actual tesla app Siri commands.
> Have you recorded a Siri command for the specific shortcuts?


My Tesla App is Closed. I was simply using Siri voice command to check the charge of my car. That's when Siri told me I needed to launch the Tesla App to accomplish this. So, it sounds like I need to record a shortcut so that Siri can execute the command. That is where I am having problems. Seems to me Tesla would provide for a few of these simple voice controls using the Tesla App with Siri. I'm evidently not savvy enough to use the Shortcut App and copy commands from Reddit.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tchris said:


> From my iPhone 8 I go to your post on M3OC and touch on the image you posted. Takes me to reddit.com, where I see the exact same image you posted. A message pops up to use the Reddit App, or go to the mobile site. I select the mobile site, where I again see the exact same screen you posted. I click on the shortcut I want "Actuate Trunk", and it takes me to i.imgur.com, where I again see the exact same image of shortcuts. So, I again select the "Actuate Trunk" shortcut. Nothing happens.


instead of clicking on the image (which is just an image), you needed instead to dig down deeper in the reddit thread for the post with the various iCloud links to the different Shortcuts. 
here's the one for the trunk:


> Actuate Trunk (Open & Close) https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/ccdddd315a5b47ad9b904e70a4c7adf8


From an iOS device, when you click on this, it will ask if you would like to open it in Shortcuts (assuming you have it installed).
Once it opens, it will walk thru two text boxes for your tesla login and password (these will be saved directly on your phone within the Shortcuts app, not shared elsewhere, but just be aware they are not encrypted or otherwise protected, so I'd suggest to only use this if you lock your phone with a pin, fingerprint, faceID).
Once you have the login/password saved, it is ready to use by manually pushing it's button within the Shortcuts app or in the Shortcut's widget.
If you want to assign it a verbal shortcut, from inside the shortcut (if the code part of it is closed, press the circle with three dots in the upper right corner), then press the symbol at the top that looks like two slide buttons just under the 'done' button.
Click the Add to Siri button, and it will ask you to record a command.

When you give siri the command, it will begin by saying "running your shortcut" and bringing up it's graphic on the screen.

It sounds like a lot, but it is pretty easy.

That being said, my experience has been these API Shortcuts don't do a very good job of waking the car up. So if the car is awake, they work perfectly. If the car is asleep, maybe eventually they will work, but I've normally just opened the Tesla app and used it instead.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

FYI for anyone on Android, I started a related thread here https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tasker.9715/


----------



## Deraillor (Oct 30, 2018)

Tmcgukin said:


> Do they have one to unlock the charge port. Would love to unlock it while I walk up to the car. Currently wait for the app to load as I walk up


A surprisingly large number of Tesla owners aren't aware that you can simply press the single button on the charging cable....ANY Tesla charging cable (even at Superchargers)....and your charge port will open. This obviously works as long as the plug is within close proximity to your charge port.

Alternatively, you can simply give the charge port door a gentle press and it will open as well.

You're welcome.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

If my car is in deep sleep, often pushing the button on the cable does nothing.
Also if it's in deep sleep, the shortcuts don't work and return error messages ("The Best Cannot Be Woken")
I wonder why they got rid of the Siri commands with the Tesla app? Or more precisely, why the behavior was changed to force opening the Tesla app to execute the Siri commands.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

Shortcuts downloaded and work great... unless the car is asleep....


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> instead of clicking on the image (which is just an image), you needed instead to dig down deeper in the reddit thread for the post with the various iCloud links to the different Shortcuts.
> here's the one for the trunk:
> 
> From an iOS device, when you click on this, it will ask if you would like to open it in Shortcuts (assuming you have it installed).
> ...


Thanks! I will give this a try.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> That being said, my experience has been these API Shortcuts don't do a very good job of waking the car up. So if the car is awake, they work perfectly. If the car is asleep, maybe eventually they will work, but I've normally just opened the Tesla app and used it instead.


That hits the nail on the head... just deleted the shortcuts and will wait for Tesla to build the integration (which used to exist?) ... the shortcuts don't work unless the car is already awake, and if it's awake I really don't need the shortcuts.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Jackieeng said:


> The shortcut work for a while then suddenly I have this error message, "conversion error get dictionary value failed because shortcuts couldn't convert from text to dictionary"


I'm not sure if you ever found the answer to this, but I decided to play with the shortcuts a little tonight. First thing I did after opening one of the downloaded shortcuts was to add my ID and Password. I DID IT WRONG. In the second box down where it said tesla_email - I replaced that with my email. That is the mistake. That second box is setting a variable from the first text input box. So make sure and not to replace any of the text in the fields, but where is says Tesla_email and Tesla_password, enter your information in the box above that. It will take what you enter as text and save as the variable being defined in the next box. Mine are working now as long as the car is awake. If it is asleep though I get nothing.


----------



## StevePopiel (Nov 25, 2018)

So maybe I'm missing something, but what the hell good are these shortcuts if you've got to wake the car up anyway to use them? The point is to be able to raise your phone or watch and ask Siri to run the shortcut, not open your phone, open the app, and wake up the car first, right?


----------



## aaelghat (May 27, 2017)

StevePopiel said:


> So maybe I'm missing something, but what the hell good are these shortcuts if you've got to wake the car up anyway to use them? The point is to be able to raise your phone or watch and ask Siri to run the shortcut, not open your phone, open the app, and wake up the car first, right?


The shortcut itself will wake the car up. If you ask Siri what your charge level is (for example), if the car is asleep it will wake up and then Siri will tell you the charge level. You just have to issue the one command - you don't have to issue a separate wake-up command.


----------



## StevePopiel (Nov 25, 2018)

aaelghat said:


> The shortcut itself will wake the car up. If you ask Siri what your charge level is (for example), if the car is asleep it will wake up and then Siri will tell you the charge level. You just have to issue the one command - you don't have to issue a separate wake-up command.


Not on my car, either on Wifi or cellular. Nothing works unless I wake the car up first via the app.


----------



## aaelghat (May 27, 2017)

StevePopiel said:


> Not on my car, either on Wifi or cellular. Nothing works unless I wake the car up first via the app.


The shortcut itself can wake the car if it's not already awake.  See here for an example of a shortcut that wakes the car and then sets the climate control.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Reviving an older thread with some recent experience. I use the Tesla Remote app and the the Siri Shortcuts work well. The shortcuts all start with the command to wake up the car followed by its unique purpose. The one I use most often is to open the hatch of the Model Y when my hands are carrying grocery bags or otherwise engaged, or I’m just feeling lazy or want to show off the feature to friends. 

The only thing that prevented me from giving this a full-fledged endorsement was a limitation of the phone and not the car or the app. By design the Hey Siri trigger did not work when the phone was in my pocket which sort of defeated the purpose. Freeing my phone from my pocket while carrying grocery bags was no less complicated than popping the trunk the old-fashioned way.

Fast forward to the most recent IOS releases (13.4 series). Apple now offers the option to change that behavior.

The option is somewhat hidden. Go to Settings / Accessibility / Siri (near the bottom), and flip the toggle for “Always Listen for Hey Siri” to enable. (I never understand why Apple buries useful options in the Accessibility menu, but that’s a gripe for another thread.)

Now the behavior is exactly as I expect it to be. My “Hey Siri Open the Hatch” works 100% of the time. 

I‘m cautiously optimistic that this will be my long-term solution, although I’m waiting to see if I’ve introduced any unintended consequences; for example, a noticeable hit to the phone battery life. The only downside I’ve seen is that Siri makes even more unexpected appearances when I say “Hey Sweetie” which I do often during the day. It’s hard to change the terms of endearment we‘ve used in the house for close to 30 years.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Fast forward to the most recent IOS releases (13.4 series). Apple now offers the option to change that behavior.
> 
> The option is somewhat hidden. Go to Settings / Accessibility / Siri (near the bottom), and flip the toggle for "Always Listen for Hey Siri" to enable. (I never understand why Apple buries useful options in the Accessibility menu, but that's a gripe for another thread.)


I do not think this is new in iOS 13.4. This has been around for a while.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Reviving an older thread with some recent experience. I use the Tesla Remote app and the the Siri Shortcuts work well. The shortcuts all start with the command to wake up the car followed by its unique purpose. The one I use most often is to open the hatch of the Model Y when my hands are carrying grocery bags or otherwise engaged, or I'm just feeling lazy or want to show off the feature to friends.
> 
> The only thing that prevented me from giving this a full-fledged endorsement was a limitation of the phone and not the car or the app. By design the Hey Siri trigger did not work when the phone was in my pocket which sort of defeated the purpose. Freeing my phone from my pocket while carrying grocery bags was no less complicated than popping the trunk the old-fashioned way.
> 
> ...


@Tesla Newbie,

I might give this a shot. At first I thought great......but as you mention my first thought/concern was how it affects battery life. Let me know how you fare!

Ski


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I do not think this is new in iOS 13.4. This has been around for a while.


Take a look at one of the many "what's new in 13.4" articles out there and you'll find it. (For example, this one.) Of course, considering the pace of the news cycle these days, an article from February does feel like ancient history.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Take a look at one of the many "what's new in 13.4" articles out there and you'll find it. (For example, this one.) Of course, considering the pace of the news cycle these days, an article from February does feel like ancient history.


Ah, my mistake. I did not realize the previous iteration of always listening did not include when it was face down or covered. Seems like always listening is now (or once again) truly always listening. Thanks!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Ah, my mistake. I did not realize the previous iteration of always listening did not include when it was face down or covered. Seems like always listening is now (or once again) truly always listening. Thanks!


This was news to me too and maybe the reason my phone didn't always respond in the car. I thought Siri was listening all the time. Updating now.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

This is the promised follow-up to my posts about the use of Siri Shortcuts via the Tesla Remote app. My experience to-date has been an unequivocal . . . I'm not sure.

The Hey Siri feature with the phone in my pocket works after the configuration change I described a few posts back. And, the Tesla Remote app and Siri Shortcuts are issuing the appropriate commands. (I know this because I can see them being executed on the face of my phone.)

The problem is that everything takes much too long. The only use case I really care about is the ability to open the rear hatch of my Model Y while approaching it in a parking lot with grocery bags in each hand. When I tested the feature in my garage before my 4/13 post, everything worked like a charm. But now I'm thinking that was because both the car and my phone were connected to the same Wi-Fi signal and potentially (just an uneducated guess) because the phone was within bluetooth range of the car. The response was immediate give or take a second or two. However, when I issue the command from across a parking lot (like many of us here, I never park near the door of the store), nothing happens before I arrive at the car where I stand clumsily for what feels like forever while I wait for the hatch to open. It always does, eventually, but not before a normal person would have intervened and popped the trunk himself.

So, the jury is still out. Does anyone have any thoughts on how to speed up the execution of the commands within the confines of a cellular network?

_Edited to add: _ left for the grocery store after leaving this post and tried the hands-free hatch pop after purchasing a weeks worth of isolation staples. It worked perfectly from the opposite side of the parking lot! It wasn't immediate, but it happened before I reached the car which is my measure of success. That the value of this thing is contingent on the strength of the cell signal is not a surprise, but it's unfortunate that making it consistently dependable is outside our control.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Tesla Newbie, curious how you are feeling about Shortcuts 4 months later?

I've been toying with trying to get Shortcuts working, but your note about maybe only working well when on the home WiFi has given me pause, especially since I've been having significant trouble even getting the Tesla app to load when I'm not on a fast WiFi. It often times out before it loads. So trying to decide if it's worth the effort to get Shortcuts set up. My biggest wish is for an easy way to open the frunk on both my model 3 and model X. I hate crawling into the car to touch the screen.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> @Tesla Newbie, curious how you are feeling about Shortcuts 4 months later?
> 
> I've been toying with trying to get Shortcuts working, but your note about maybe only working well when on the home WiFi has given me pause, especially since I've been having significant trouble even getting the Tesla app to load when I'm not on a fast WiFi. It often times out before it loads. So trying to decide if it's worth the effort to get Shortcuts set up. My biggest wish is for an easy way to open the frunk on both my model 3 and model X. I hate crawling into the car to touch the screen.


It's frustrating. The shortcut combines two distinct commands, the first wakes up the car and the second opens the hatch. The phone announces each action in succession with considerable delay in between. I suppose it's the same delay we all experience when we go to the app to wake up the car, but the sense of urgency is different because it's happening while walking to the far corner of the the parking lot where the car is parked. The closer I get, the less confident I feel that the hatch will open before I arrive with arms full of grocery bags. And the worst part is that the time to execution varies widely from one attempt to the next, likely a function of cell signal strength.

I enjoy fiddling around with things like this, but I'm using it less and less. As I wrote in the last post, there are times it executes flawlessly and quickly, and I have hope. But the next time I'm back to square one. The solution feels half-baked.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Tesla Newbie said:


> I suppose it's the same delay we all experience when we go to the app to wake up the car,


Your car isn't really asleep in this scenario, is it? I would assume that you have Sentry enabled while at the store. Is Sentry working for you? I had a bug earlier this year where the car kept falling asleep on Sentry, but that got resolved for me.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Long Ranger said:


> Your car isn't really asleep in this scenario, is it? I would assume that you have Sentry enabled while at the store. Is Sentry working for you? I had a bug earlier this year where the car kept falling asleep on Sentry, but that got resolved for me.


Forgive me padre for I have sinned. I have not taken the time to enable Sentry. No valid excuse, just lazy.


----------

